# Dx for parental anxiety



## sukheshini (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Friends
 Help me with diagnosis code for parental anxiety.


----------



## LLovett (Sep 15, 2009)

Need a little more info.

Are you looking for a family history code or the patient was brought in because the parent was worried about a problem that was not found?

V65.5 is Person with feared complaint in whom no diagnosis was made

or V19.8 would be family history of other conditions.

Hope this helps,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## anuja.devasthali (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually our provider is a pediatrician.
The patient is child, so we just need to know how we can code parental anxiety for a child.

Please help me with this.


Anuja, CPC-A.


----------



## TamLee (Sep 17, 2009)

I have worked in Peds for over 4 yrs. We see a lot of kids that have anxiety and fearfulness of adults of parents. We usually (except in extreme cases) code this as overanxious disorder 313.0. Not sure what the surrounding circumstances are to your young pt. If this doesn't seem to fit, could u give more details/history?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 18, 2009)

*Who is anxious*

I guess the central question is WHO is anxious?  Is the child anxious about the parent?  Is the parent anxious about the child?  I work in pediatrics and I'm inclined to think that Laura is on the right path here ... this is a parent anxious about some condition which isn't actually found on exam. We use the V65.5 quite often in these circumstances.

Can you post an entire note? That might clarify the actual question.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

